# Odd Question



## MrKovu (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's the deal. I'm a straight male, but my fursona, Zahak, is bi-sexual.

My "fursona" is a lion/tiger hybrid. The body of a lion, but with red and black tiger stripes.

But what's my fursona's orientation?

Bi

While my fursona may be bi, I, irl, am straight. I honestly find some male furs attractive, and kinda yiffy (sexy).

For example I find this guy to be kinda hot:

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m85/aeonic_storm/ChinookTitlePic.jpg

I'm also very into such characters as Lucario (of Pokemon) and Bancholeomon (Digimon season 5). Alot of female furry characters like Renamon (obviously) and these yiffable ladies: http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m85/aeonic_storm/91356010_48b422211e_m-1.jpg http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m85/aeonic_storm/f_1269241858564_Valencia0-1.jpg appeal to me as well. Like I said...I go both ways.

Now, I'm not afraid to admit this to my friends, but family is a different issue. My mom and brother know I'm a furry, just not a bi furry.

Whenever my brother comes over, I find myself having to hide any furry comics or books that might have any ounce of bi (or even gay) aspects to it, which I hate having to do.

In real life, *I'm straight.*
But underneath in my fursona, I'm bi.

So.....is this weird?

Second question, is this the right forum to post this in? lol


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 1, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> So.....is this weird?



No.  Quite common I suspect.  The fursona is really just another form a avatar, and you can have as many of any orientation as you like.



> Second question, is this the right forum to post this in? lol



Since this is the fursona development forum, its technically ok, but you might get more traction in The Den.


----------



## Aruvia (Sep 1, 2010)

not wrong at all bro. irl im bi. my fursona is gay though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2010)

Why on earth would you tell your family that your made up fantasy character is bisexual? 

Also, no it doesn't seem to be out of the ordinary. You aren't the first one to say something like this.

Though that male picture you said was yiffy looks pretty feminine to me. I honestly wouldn't have known it's proper gender had you not mentioned it.


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing weird, same story here.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 1, 2010)

If I was straight, I would have a bi fursona... becuase heterosexuality is boring anyway (as is homosexuality).

And I did consider myself for a long time straight... but the charms of males are too good to pass up.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with the others. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2010)

Everyone is bisexual to some point :V


----------

